# First Horsehair Bracelet!



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I made it as a birthday gift for my guy down in San Diego, since I know he appreciates handmade things and, well, I'm broke. :lol: It came out way better than I even expected, I think it looks really professional! (Thank you Michaels for having the supplies last minute...Hehe )

































I found out with this project that E6000 Jewelry & Bead doesn't exactly like to play nice with smooth, finished leather. Had to work with it a bit to get it to do what I wanted, but it seems to be sticking quite permanently now and that braid certainly is NOT coming undone any time soon! Shoot, now I want one. ;-)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Very well made, and masculine as well! There's no doubt that he will be _thrilled_ with this gift!!!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks! I'm really glad it came out the way it did, I was almost worried about the rings on it coming out too girly but I think the finish on it made it okay.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Really nice! Anyone should be proud to have it, great job. You could sell them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I would TOTALLY buy one of these! I've been looking for a place to get one of Henny's hair. Would you ever sell these?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I'd totally sell these! You guys like them that much???  I can also get the leather in black or tan... Let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I need to send you some horse hair from a beloved passed steed....I like that bracelet better than any other I have seen, nice work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

was it all your own idea, or did they have some kind of "kit"? and the brass pieces? did you make them or they came ready made? 

it's very nice and masculine!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Tiny, It was various pieces that I put together with a general concept in mind. I was originally thinking I wanted to do more of a leather cuff, but I really liked the rolled leather and think it's better with this size braid. The leather piece was cut to a standard size, but if I start doing more of these I'm going to see if I can get longer lengths in order to customize them further. Also wanting to try using studs as details as opposed to the beads, or maybe find some that I can dangle charms off of... Oh, the possibilities! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, don't dangle charms on the guys bracelts. guys are not into dangly.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Nice bracelet. It's really thoughtful to make a handmade gift. I've thought about getting one these bracelets made before and I think they're super unique. i'm sure your boyfriend will really enjoy it.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Tiny, not for him!!! Haha just thinking of possibilities for future designs. 

Paintlover, thanks, I think so too! Honestly I don't think I could date someone who doesn't appreciate time and effort gone into pieces like this. I much prefer to give something handmade since I have the ability, And at least I don't make ugly Christmas sweaters or something! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Thats amazing! Better than any handmade stuff Ive made  i reckon you should sell them somewhere, i bet people would love these


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

You should absolutely sell them, I would buy one in a heartbeat!

So many talented people on this board!


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't see the photo's but it sound wonderful ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Northern star picked up my exact thoughts. I find it unusual because of its apparent weight which give it a very solid masculine look.
I think he'll love it and if not, send it to me and I will. 

Great job !


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

That looks wonderful! I second (third, fourth?!, lol) the sentiment that it looks much nicer than anything I have ever seen online before. It is very much different with the bits of copper and the leather backing. It would be neat to see that in a smaller more feminine version as well. I love the copper accents!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think your guy will be thrilled w/it-I sure would be! I have horsehair from many past beloveds' & I really like your design.


----------

